# car shuts off when rpm drops backs down...



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

hey all,
i have been having some trouble with my car lately. when i first start it in the morning, everything seems ok, but as soon as i rev it up, the rpm drops lower than 500 and stalls. when i start it back up and start driving it, it drives normal, but as soon as i hit a stop sign, the rpm will drop and stall on me... this only happens when its cold.... when the engine is warmed up, it runs like a champ.... thank you for your time...


----------



## i3ulldog (Oct 29, 2006)

try cleaning your IAC. or replace it.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

IACV clean it with some intake cleaner, also check the vacuum lines that go to your intake tube


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

*done all and no change???*

i cleaned the intake. checked all vacuum lines, and replaced IACV..... what to do now?


----------



## i3ulldog (Oct 29, 2006)

Auto or Standard transmission?


----------



## boostedhks (May 12, 2009)

heh, i got the same problem but i never tried the car when its warmed up...  good info!

Any pics of where the IACV would be on the ga16de ? i'm new to nissan so i don't know much about this engines.


----------



## stanhn (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi! listen, it's not about cleaning nothing, I had the same problem, and it was worst for me because it broke about 5 times!! you need to change your carb (and I aint talking about, your diet) a new carburetor can fix it, and please only use premium 8000 octane fuel. I hope it helps.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

stanhn said:


> Hi! listen, it's not about cleaning nothing, I had the same problem, and it was worst for me because it broke about 5 times!! you need to change your carb (and I aint talking about, your diet) a new carburetor can fix it, and please only use premium 8000 octane fuel. I hope it helps.


We are all using fuel injection here.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

*???*



stanhn said:


> Hi! listen, it's not about cleaning nothing, I had the same problem, and it was worst for me because it broke about 5 times!! you need to change your carb (and I aint talking about, your diet) a new carburetor can fix it, and please only use premium 8000 octane fuel. I hope it helps.


Wow you just blew my mind man.

I dont know to laugh or cry and fall into a deep depression about humanity.

hhhmmm choices:wtf:


----------



## stanhn (Jun 30, 2009)

*Mistaken*



2dr_Sentra said:


> We are all using fuel injection here.


Sooory if I offended anybody with my carburated motor!! sorry because you all have a 350z's?
I didn't know what motor he was talking about and I didn't notice for the nick 

Sorry man but not every 91-94 sentra was SR20de, that stands for
SR - Engine Code 
20 - 2.0 Litres 
D - Dual Overhead Cam (DOHC)
*E - Electronic Fuel Injection * 

some of them has a GA16 that uses carburetor. 








Did you help AndysSr20de7185 already with your comment anyways? I'm just asking :thumbdwn:

I was trying to help.


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

*sorry.....*

wow sorry i wasn't specific about what motor i have.... i have a 94 sentra se-r with a sr20de engine..... so far you guys have been alot of help and gave some good advice.... i really appreciate your help.... right now the only thing i CAN do is adjust the idle up with the idler screw which raised it up to 1000 rpm, however, if i put a load on it such as headlights or a/c, it will drop back down like it did before....... still trying to figure it out.... thanks for your time everyone....


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Just a couple of flames.*



stanhn said:


> Sooory if I offended anybody with my carburated motor!! sorry because you all have a 350z's?
> I didn't know what motor he was talking about and I didn't notice for the nick
> 
> Sorry man but not every 91-94 sentra was SR20de, that stands for
> ...


Calm down man. Just giving you shit. Very few 91-94 came non fuel injected. I have a Ga16de , your refering to a GA16DS. If you really want to get into these arguments do some research.:newbie:


----------

